# Αναζήτηση μιας πηγής



## SLY (Jun 12, 2010)

Χαιρετίζω την ομήγυρη με το πρώτο μου τόπικ (πως το λέτε βαρβαριστί και με την έγκριση της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών;). Ελπίζω να βρίσκομαι στο σωστό μέρος καθώς οι άλλες ενότητες δεν με εξυπηρετούν σε αυτό που θα σας ζητήσω.

Ψάχνω για κάποιον που να έχει την παλιά παιδική εγκυκλοπαίδεια _*"για σάς, παιδιά"*_ των εκδόσεων Αυλός. Έχει πέσει στην αντίληψή μου μια πληροφορία για ένα αρκετά "ευαίσθητο εθνικά" λήμμα και θα ήθελα να τη διασταυρώσω.

Όποιος την έχει, ή γνωρίζει κάποιον που την έχει, ας μου στείλει πμ ή μέηλ στο
jungle.sly[φιδάκι]gmail[τελίτσα]com
Θα του ζητήσω να σκανάρει/φωτογραφίσει το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι που αναζητώ.


----------

